# Buckboard Bacon BBQ'd Pancakes



## peculiarmike (Aug 1, 2007)

This was in an email I got from Hi Mountain, looked interesting.

Hi Mountain Recipe Showcase

*Buckboard Bacon BBQâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]d Pancakes*
Recipe by C.F. Howlett

2 Servings

Whisk an egg in a bowl with 2 tablespoons melted butter

Whisk in -
â€¢1 Â½ cups buttermilk
â€¢1 cup flour
â€¢1/3 cup stone ground yellow cornmeal
â€¢1 Tablespoon sugar
â€¢1 teaspoon baking soda
â€¢1 teaspoon baking powder
â€¢Â½ teaspoon salt
Whisk ingredients together to achieve smooth batter

Stir in Â½ cup crumbled crispy Buckboard Bacon

In a skillet, or on a griddle, (cast iron is best) heat a couple Tablespoons vegetable oil until surface shimmers. Add Â½ cup batter. Cook until bubbles form evenly on top. Flip and cook until browned on bottom.

Slather with quality butter.
Optional: add a couple sprinkles confectionary sugar
Pour on real maple syrup.

Cook some eggs the style you prefer. Serve with a couple slices of smoked fatty and some sliced fruit.

Eat up!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 1, 2007)

OMG...........I just died and went to heaven
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Thanks for that recipe, you on their mailing list obviously?


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 1, 2007)

Yep. You can sign up for specials, etc., sent to you by email on their website.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 1, 2007)

*Hey Mike, do you have their address?  Terry*


----------



## peculiarmike (Aug 2, 2007)

Terry,
Here is their website -

http://www.himtnjerky.com/

You may have to order something to get access to the mailing list for specials, etc. Only drawback is shipping, which is usually more than the cost of what you ordered if you only get one thing.

Mike


----------



## mossymo (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh WOW !!! I did not eat today except for a few Cheetos, this made me hungry and I am sending my wife the recipe. This looks like a must try and I am adding myself to their mailing list. Thanks Peculiarmike !!!


----------



## Deer Meat (Sep 13, 2007)

That sounds like a fantastic recipe. I went to order some things from them a few weeks ago, my total was $11.78 and the shipping brought the total to $30.24That is nuts.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 14, 2007)

Looks good Mike! Shipping has really gotten crazy lately and some people charge a percentage not actual shipping that's even worse.


----------

